# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Skaļruņu plēsējs no TESLA

## Isegrim

Piedāvājumā šāds monstrs - 



Ballīšu apskaņošanai utml. (total music power 500 W). Dokumentācija drukātā veidā, nosegvāki un skaļruņu štepseļi komplektā. Ieejās simetrizējošie transformatori (balanced inputs). Izejā - tilti ar 2N3055.

----------


## osscar

liels dzelzis. A klase gan nebija - uz 500W tas nav reāli. Gan jau parasts AB amps ar kvazi komp. izeju. uz 2n3055..jo citu jau nebija.

----------


## Isegrim

Atkal aktuāli. Vīrs, kam šis rīks tika rezervēts, laikam ir pārdomājis. Dzelzis novests pie manis un aizņem vietu.

----------


## korkis

Kāda cena?

----------

